# How to Clean an Anova Sous Vide?



## Yuyusu (Dec 29, 2022)

As with any kitchen appliance i am using anova sous vide now it need to be cleaned so how to clean my anova sous


----------



## LoydB (Dec 29, 2022)

50/50 mix of water and white vinegar. Set it to 120F and let it run for awhile. Rinse, then run in some clean water. This will also de-scale it if you have hard water.

edit: Do this on the porch if you don't like the smell of vinegar :)


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 29, 2022)

Yep, vinegar will do the trick, same as with a coffee maker.
As a little extra, you can sous vide with vinegar water......


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 29, 2022)

I’d assume this only needs done a couple times a year depending on water quality? I’ve never done mine.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 29, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’d assume this only needs done a couple times a year depending on water quality? I’ve never done mine.


Yes, that's right. I've only done mine twice, once because it was looking a little crusty and once after finishing some sausage (just because). You don't need a 50/50 mix. A cup of vinegar in a pot of water is plenty....


----------



## dr k (Jan 2, 2023)

I use a qt size glass mug vinegar and water 10 min. 120° is fine.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 3, 2023)

LOL your supposed to clean it???  I been using mine for almost 10 years and never cleaned it.  I just pull it out of the water and let it dry after I use it.  Hell its still sitting int he pot with water from yesterday right now while I decide if im going to use it again tonight.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 4, 2023)

jcam222 said:


> I’d assume this only needs done a couple times a year depending on water quality? I’ve never done mine.


It's about water quality and hours spent in the water . I do more long cooks so I do mine every 3rd cook our so . This was the first time I looked . 










Cleaned up nice . Doing this every 3rd or 4th time keeps it in good shape .


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 4, 2023)

chopsaw said:


> It's about water quality and hours spent in the water . I do more long cooks so I do mine every 3rd cook our so . This was the first time I looked .
> View attachment 653440
> 
> View attachment 653441
> ...


I recently ran a quart of white vinegar on the hot cycle in my dishwasher. Was stunned at how the inside look brand new.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 4, 2023)

jcam222 said:


> quart of white vinegar on the hot cycle in my dishwasher.


What did you do , dump it in then start the washer ?


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jan 4, 2023)

They make citric acid tablets to clean a dishwasher. Or yes just run a cycle with vinegar. Better living through science and chemistry of you believe such things


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 4, 2023)

chopsaw said:


> What did you do , dump it in then start the washer ?


I do the same as 

 jcam222
.  I put a mug of white vinegar on the top rack, and run the dishwasher full hot.  Works like a champ.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 4, 2023)

Ok , sounds good . I use it with water to clean my 1980's Revere ware pots and pans . 
Makes the inside like new . 
Thanks !


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 4, 2023)

You vinegar users could add some food coloring and boil and color your Easter eggs all at once! 

J/K … FWIW, I always fill the hot tub off my RO unit/faucet (downstream of my softener) so have never had to do it.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 4, 2023)

chopsaw said:


> It's about water quality and hours spent in the water . I do more long cooks so I do mine every 3rd cook our so . This was the first time I looked .
> View attachment 653440
> 
> View attachment 653441
> ...


Yours looks like that after 3 cooks?  Man your water must be horrible!  And what do you consider long cooks?  I use mine from 3 - 30 hours pretty regular.  I would have to pull it apart but it was pretty clean last time I looked.  That said even thou we are way south we are on st.louis city water and the TDS out of the tap is very low.  Like 50ish, vs our old house which was city treated well water that was 380ish tds.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2023)

rbnice1 said:


> Yours looks like that after 3 cooks?


That's not what I said . 



chopsaw said:


> Doing this every 3rd or 4th time keeps it in good shape .


Point is , don't wait until it gets bad to clean it up .


----------



## dr k (Jan 5, 2023)

rbnice1 said:


> Yours looks like that after 3 cooks?  Man your water must be horrible!  And what do you consider long cooks?  I use mine from 3 - 30 hours pretty regular.  I would have to pull it apart but it was pretty clean last time I looked.  That said even thou we are way south we are on st.louis city water and the TDS out of the tap is very low.  Like 50ish, vs our old house which was city treated well water that was 380ish tds.


My city water is 385+ ppm TDS 7.45 PH. I do like to drink it after filtering first but doesn't much affect TDS.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 5, 2023)

It never crossed my thick brain to clean the Joule. Vinegar has been put on the shopping list and I’ll be making this a routine as we have pretty hard water. Thanks for posting this question.


----------

